# canning cheese sauce



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it's been talked about before but I can't find the info for recanning cheese sauce. I have a couple of one gal cheese sauce cans. But it is just hubby and me now, so I need to "save" most of the can until I can use it. I want to know how to recan it in 8 oz or 16 oz jars. Do I do under pressure or by boiling water and for how long.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Most cheese and butter videos suggest using the oven. Here is a link to the first video that came up, from there you can easily find others.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I canned a #10 cans of the stuff several years ago and used pint jars.

I heated the sauce up to just under boiling to make it pour easier, filled the jars and water bathed them for 45 minutes and it came out OK. It was all used within a year so I dont know how long it would keep but dont see why it shouldnt keep for years with as many preservatives as it has in it. 

The processing time could likely be cut down but I went 45 minutes because "I" couldn't find any info on it either.


----------

